# My First HGVC will it pass RoFR



## jonevans (Nov 30, 2012)

Just won a Seaworld for $6101 on ebay after 4 years of looking do you think it will pass RoFR or am I just hoping
ebay Item #281027704887
HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB (HGVC) SEAWORLD ORLANDO - 7000 POINTS 

Not my first choice but have bidding about $7250 for last few months knowing I would win one sooner or later but this price scares me if it will pass

best deal ever or am i sure to be wasting my time


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's an excellent price. Is it too good for HGVC to pass up? The Gods know.

Maybe they'll think that there's better profit margins to be had elsewhere, maybe not.
Maybe they've used up their repurchase budget for the year, maybe not. 
Maybe one of our resident resale gurus (Seth or Judy) will have a better answer.


----------



## ss892 (Nov 30, 2012)

Closed on a 7k annual @ seaworld a few months ago for $8,500.  I like your price better.

Seth told me it would never pass ROFR.

All you can do is begin the process and hope for the best.  I hear of more passing then not, even at low prices.


----------



## jonevans (Nov 30, 2012)

Well i am very excited to have won a HGVC and am using this as our aniversary gift so if all goes well hope to visit florida next november to see friends and family.
Only worry is placing deposit to only have returned at a later date. How long will it take to get RoFR decision from Hilton after sent in from Timeshares Closing for Less.
Also any dealings with Timeshares for Less ie any good or bad experiences with them


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 30, 2012)

Typically, HGVC given 30 days' notice to consider the issue.
If they're gonn'a issue a waiver, it'll happen in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2012)

Jonevans,   That's a good price for 7000 points.  I sent a pm.


----------



## atdawn01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase and good luck!  Hopefully this will make you feel a little better... a couple of years ago I purchased a 3-bedroom platinum unit at I-drive off of ebay, at a price to good to be also.  I was very nervous about rofr and the salesperson I was working with assured me he'd been selling hilton for years and never saw them exercise rofr.  Needless to say, mine passed and I've been having wonderful, versatile vacations ever since.  It took apprx 3-4 weeks before we heard back from hilton and well over a month before we got the title.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 4, 2012)

a few years ago, I was able to purchase 7000 point packages for half of that.  I purchased as many as I could at that time.  The market went up and Hilton was buying back like crazy, bringing the market up to 12 to 14k.  

I have noticed that towards the end of each year, the prices will drop down and ROFR is sometimes ignored.  Perhaps Hilton runs out of buy back money toward the end of each year.  Either way that is really cheap, my strong suspicion is that it will not pass ROFR.  

A friend just had one past at 9500.00 and all went well.  So who knows now of days.  

Good luck


----------



## fillde (Dec 4, 2012)

Hilton(Blackstone) has plenty of money. It looks like they are concentrating on rental properties in Florida. At least one branch of their real estate business is anyway. 
http://insiderealestate.heraldtribune.com/2012/12/03/blackstone-keeps-snapping-up-area-rentals/
I nregards to your purchase. Good luck that is agreat price.


----------



## jonevans (Dec 4, 2012)

thanks for all your support and all I can do is hope. Will be sending in paper work tomorrow along with deposit money so only time will tell now
Just have the itch that only a HGVC will satisfy just wish it was a flamingo so I could be curtain. Any ways if I do succeed with this one I am sure there will be others in the near future.

again thanks every one for your support and have to say that TUG is the best


----------



## piyooshj (Dec 4, 2012)

jonevans said:


> thanks for all your support and all I can do is hope. Will be sending in paper work tomorrow along with deposit money so only time will tell now
> Just have the itch that only a HGVC will satisfy just wish it was a flamingo so I could be curtain. Any ways if I do succeed with this one I am sure there will be others in the near future.
> 
> again thanks every one for your support and have to say that TUG is the best



I had won on ebay 4800 pts 1 BD flamingo. The damn closing is taking too long due to various issues. ROFR paperwork hasnt come back yet. They make you file ROFR even for flamingo.


----------



## vegasVIP (Dec 5, 2012)

Great price.  I paid just under $10,000 for that in Vegas.  I purchased earlier this year and with the Elara being dumped into the market, mine passed when some thought otherwise.  Good luck, I hope you get it.


----------



## npmadsen (Dec 7, 2012)

let us know how it goes
I was a wimp and bought bay club cheap, no ROFR
yes the MF are a bit higher but what I paid for 7000 equivalent points was a no brainer, I know others bought the bay club less than I did but I was pleased
The difference in cost was many many years of MF difference and a great location


----------



## jonevans (Dec 8, 2012)

Paper work is in and now I have cross my fingers on both hands plus my arms and my toes and my legs and hope and pray and wait.

Other than that i will just hold my breath and make very little noise or should i be loud 

Im a mess with hope and can only be positive that i will get a hgvc someday even if not this one.
Any ways i ether got the best deal or i am just helping out a family that needs to get out for family reasons. I tryed to get price up by including maintenance fees and back paying to seller fees but was a little to much for seller in his hard times so fast is wanted by all parties.


----------



## piyooshj (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got confirmation from my closing company that my Flamingo ROFR paperwork was back and they recorded the deed. Tomm they are sending the paperwork to resort and should take another 2-4 weeks to have the transfer completed.


----------



## jonevans (Dec 26, 2012)

*It Passed ROFR*

well looks real good that I have got the deal of the century.

I did up the price by including 2013 Maintenance fees so total out the door with all tax and transfer fees = $7931

just have to wait now as payment is sent and hope that holidays dont hold up proccess to much


----------



## OpenSky2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Won 5000 points at International. Will it pass?*

Long time reader. First time posting. 

I am not sure if my 5000 Annual points at International won @ $2250.00 will pass. I have seen a lot of posting for 7000 points but am curious about Hilton exercising a 5000 point timeshare. 

What is their current benchmark to exercise ROFR for 5000 points? Does it depend on the location of the deed also?


----------



## jonevans (Dec 29, 2012)

The going RoFR is a on going topic and my point of view as a buyer is different then that of a seller.

Buyer want the lowest  and seller wants the highest

As far as the number i say pay what you think its worth and if hilton takes it from you continue till you succeed at the price you want.


----------



## OpenSky2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Got through Hilton ROFR. Moving on to the next steps*

I think it was a good purchase and I dealt with timesharepro1, who has 100% positive rating. My experience has been very good so far. 

Remains to be seen as to how long the whole process takes.

All good so far as the ROFR approval is concerned.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 9, 2013)

Quick update on my 4800 pts flamingo it closed couple of weeks back. I paid 4450 including closing on ebay. I already made my first booking Club Intrawest, Vancouver, BC, Canada.


----------



## OpenSky2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations Piyoosh.

I paid 3750 including transfer fees & 2013 maintenance fees. Pretty close to what I expected to do. I would have paid "times ten" buying direct.

I am a little behind you on actual closing and using it. Good luck with it now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 9, 2013)

The bottom of ROFR keeps falling.  Pretty soon I will have to give my HGVC away in the bargain basement!!! Maybe once they sell the thousands of extra units they acquired in Vegas and built in Park Soleil,  it might rebound. 

A 5000 point use to be good for $4500 to $5000 in ROFR, now $2250??? Maybe I should buy another?!?!?!?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 9, 2013)

I think Platinum weeks are still at a premium over gold weeks. 

5000 is a gold week 2 BR, 4800 is a platinum 1 BR.  I think the 4800 would sell at a premium over the 5000 even though they are almost the same amount of points.


----------



## OpenSky2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

gnorth and Sandy,

Interesting points. Obviously I am new and learning. Made bids from my basic study from tug and various completed and successful bids. I was careful in dealing with sellers with good feedback. This one doesn't say Gold/Platinum or anything. Following is what it said:

Buyers First Year Available: 2013
Usage: Annual Float Weeks 1-52
Current Points Available: 0
Unit: 2 Bedroom, 2 Bathroom, Full Kitchen, Sleeps 6
Float Unit And Week

How do I find if it is Gold/Platinum etc?

And yes, to gnorth's point, I also bought Worldmark as I thought the market was low and the opportunity (hopefully) was good. I will know in a year's time if I was right.


----------



## linsj (Jan 9, 2013)

OpenSky2012 said:


> gnorth and Sandy,
> 
> Interesting points. Obviously I am new and learning. Made bids from my basic study from tug and various completed and successful bids. I was careful in dealing with sellers with good feedback. This one doesn't say Gold/Platinum or anything. Following is what it said:
> 
> ...



5000 points = gold.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 9, 2013)

OpenSky2012 said:


> How do I find if it is Gold/Platinum etc?



Congratulations OpenSky, I agree you saved a ton by not going direct and it is a great deal. I am sure on resale some folks have paid more and some less than you. They key is after you close how you enjoy it. Keep reading tugs on valuable advice on where to book and how to book to optimize your points.

Now coming to how do we know its gold or plat veterans here on tug can tell by looking at pts. 5000 is 2BR gold. 4800 is 1BR plat. 7000 is 2BR plat 3400 is 1BR plat....


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2013)

Another way is to look at the week # on your deed (meaningless otherwise).
Then check out your resport in the Members Guide. It shows what weeks are what.
.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 10, 2013)

OpenSky2012 said:


> gnorth and Sandy,
> 
> Interesting points. Obviously I am new and learning. Made bids from my basic study from tug and various completed and successful bids. I was careful in dealing with sellers with good feedback. This one doesn't say Gold/Platinum or anything. Following is what it said:
> 
> ...



Most likely platinum worth 7000 points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 10, 2013)

Platinum = 7000 pts (2bd) or 4800 pt (1 bd)
Gold= 5000 pts (2 bd) & 3400 pts (1 bd)

Please note: MFs are base on the *unit size* not the number of pts that the unit generates. SO a 7000 pt plat unit will pay the same MFs as the 5000 pt gold unit.

OR a plat 1 bd (4800 pts) will pay significantly less MFs than a gold 2 bd (5000 pts)  even though the pts they get will be almost the same.


----------



## jonevans (Jan 25, 2013)

*I am a new member now*

All is done and I now am the proud owner of a seaworld and have logged on and looked to book my first stay.  Open season is a great deal and am just looking right now but first stay will come soon.

Just to recap 7000 points for the low low price of $6101 plus maintenace of $1100 and closing cost so total around $8000


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 26, 2013)

jonevans said:


> Just to recap 7000 points for the low low price of $6101 plus maintenace of $1100 and closing cost so total around $8000



Best deal possible....now enjoy your TS


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 26, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Platinum = 7000 pts (2bd) or 4800 pt (1 bd)
> Gold= 5000 pts (2 bd) & 3400 pts (1 bd)
> 
> Please note: MFs are base on the *unit size* not the number of pts that the unit generates. SO a 7000 pt plat unit will pay the same MFs as the 5000 pt gold unit.
> ...




These rules aren't absolute, I have a 7k Gold 2 br at HHV, it's premier unit.  It's probably true for Fla/Vegas units, not Hawaii.


----------



## Tcherniaev (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't let anyone tell you what will and will not pass ROFR. I purchased platinum week two times now. Every time I hear a realtor or HGVC salesperson tell me that my deal will not pass ROFR I pay very little attention to it.


----------



## marinskas (Mar 8, 2013)

jonevans said:


> All is done and I now am the proud owner of a seaworld and have logged on and looked to book my first stay.  Open season is a great deal and am just looking right now but first stay will come soon.
> 
> Just to recap 7000 points for the low low price of $6101 plus maintenace of $1100 and closing cost so total around $8000



This is a great great deal! Good job, well done! I am looking for something similar, and will keep looking for some time until I can find it.

Ideally I would like to get similar deal with less MF (I think 2bdrm in LV is about $800-$900 MF - does that sound right)?

Also - I have been looking for info what exactly Open Season is and how it works... Anyone can shed some light on that?


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 8, 2013)

that is a really good deal congrats!!


----------



## presley (Mar 8, 2013)

marinskas said:


> Also - I have been looking for info what exactly Open Season is and how it works... Anyone can shed some light on that?



Open season is any reservation that you make less than 30 days in advance.  They are available for low cash rates, but you could use points if you wanted to.  An example is I booked a studio plus for 2 nights on a holiday weekend on open season and paid $176.00.  That is less than the cost of one night in a similar hotel.


----------



## marinskas (Mar 8, 2013)

presley said:


> Open season is any reservation that you make less than 30 days in advance.  They are available for low cash rates, but you could use points if you wanted to.  An example is I booked a studio plus for 2 nights on a holiday weekend on open season and paid $176.00.  That is less than the cost of one night in a similar hotel.



Thanks presley. You have paid $176 for boths nights? Which location? 

This sounds like a nice benefit. Is there a way for non-owner to access and browse rates at different locations and cost?


----------



## slum808 (Mar 8, 2013)

Its the same rate for all the resorts. Here's a link to a post that has the 2012 rates. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1234421&postcount=3


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 8, 2013)

marinskas said:


> Thanks presley. You have paid $176 for boths nights? Which location?
> 
> This sounds like a nice benefit. Is there a way for non-owner to access and browse rates at different locations and cost?



The club rules and fee schedules are available for download PDF.

http://www.2013clubprogram.com/resources/fee-schedule/

Open season rates are same at every location, it's based on unit size and day of week (weekends $20 higher).


----------



## JenMuse (Mar 8, 2013)

jonevans said:


> All is done and I now am the proud owner of a seaworld and have logged on and looked to book my first stay.  Open season is a great deal and am just looking right now but first stay will come soon.
> 
> Just to recap 7000 points for the low low price of $6101 plus maintenace of $1100 and closing cost so total around $8000



Congrats!!!

:whoopie:


----------



## Kapua (Mar 31, 2013)

jonevans said:


> All is done and I now am the proud owner of a seaworld and have logged on and looked to book my first stay.  Open season is a great deal and am just looking right now but first stay will come soon.
> 
> Just to recap 7000 points for the low low price of $6101 plus maintenace of $1100 and closing cost so total around $8000



i believe I understand this but just want to confirm 7,000 points here is the same as 7,000 points at Kingsland. The only difference is the MF (about $600) And booking window (longer at hone resort)


----------



## fillde (Mar 31, 2013)

Kapua said:


> i believe I understand this but just want to confirm 7,000 points here is the same as 7,000 points at Kingsland. The only difference is the MF (about $600) And booking window (longer at hone resort)



Correct. 12 months vs 9months.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 31, 2013)

Kapua said:


> i believe I understand this but just want to confirm 7,000 points here is the same as 7,000 points at Kingsland. The only difference is the MF (about $600) And booking window (longer at hone resort)



You won't get a phase 1 unit for 7000, that will only get you in phase 2.  Study the point values, when there are two the lower one is phase 2.

http://www.2013clubprogram.com/resort/kings-land-waikoloa-hawaii/


----------



## Kapua (Mar 31, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> You won't get a phase 1 unit for 7000, that will only get you in phase 2.  Study the point values, when there are two the lower one is phase 2.
> 
> http://www.2013clubprogram.com/resort/kings-land-waikoloa-hawaii/



Phase 1 closer to the pool?


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 31, 2013)

Kapua said:


> Phase 1 closer to the pool?



The two buildings across the street are phase 2, they are smaller and not as plush.  The building entrance is in the center with inside hallway.  All 1 br facing road, 2 br face the golf course.  Once they let us book phase 2 I imagine it will be harder to get one with only two buildings available.


----------



## Tcherniaev (Mar 31, 2013)

presley said:


> Open season is any reservation that you make less than 30 days in advance.  They are available for low cash rates, but you could use points if you wanted to.  An example is I booked a studio plus for 2 nights on a holiday weekend on open season and paid $176.00.  That is less than the cost of one night in a similar hotel.



One difference is that cash reservations are for minimum of 2 days, points will still require 3 day minimum.


----------



## jonevans (Jan 2, 2015)

*Opps I did it again*

sorry :hysterical:to have snipped you last night but Now I am in the processes of owning a 4800 Platinum on the Las Vegas Strip. Not a bad price of $3770 and hoping to pass RoFR. Will make a total HGVC 11800 points and that seems to meet all are needs for traveling.

7000 point just did not make enough points to travel as a single trip to Hawaii eats almost 2 years worth point away and leaves you on the side lines when you are all borrowed out.  the extra 4800 would make it possible to splurge on any trip and take as many point stretchers as you can take.

Also as a side note Seans0302 is back and selling on ebay so hope he is as good as always.


----------



## Great3 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Congrats!!!!!*

Hope you pass ROFR.  You got a good deal if it goes thru.  I thought about bidding higher than that, but decided not to at the end.  Hope it works out for you and allow you many more AWESOME vacations to come.


----------

